# TRADITIONAL BUILDOFF 2007



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

IT's about that time again........



Sept,Oct --Traditional !

To look and have the feel of the Old school curizer ! Do what you want but this is just to keep you in love with the begging of the life style of rollin low and slow on the Blvd ! ((Just for fun ))


PLEASE ! Let the kits you chose be built By your self ! I Know we have a few members that are teamed up on some items And under stand that the skill levels are not the same ! So If you have help in anyway ! IT MUST BE POSTED IN THE PUBLIC what was done by The other person !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Can it roll wires or does it have to have supremes or cragers? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 30 2007, 10:06 AM~8676863
> *Can it roll wires or does it have to have supremes or cragers?  :dunno:
> *



wires are fine ! 


I think the style of Traditional is more a street driver look with hrydo and wheels from 58 to 70 ! Really nothin radical or over the top ! Most are so clean they look brand new still wheels and hydro ! Other Look like Gypsy Rose!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2007, 09:28 AM~8677011
> *wires  are  fine  !
> I  think  the    style  of  Traditional  is  more  a  street  driver    look  with  hrydo  and  wheels  from  58  to  70 !    Really  nothin  radical    or  over  the  top  !  Most    are  so  clean  they  look  brand  new  still wheels  and  hydro  !    Other  Look  like  Gypsy  Rose!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK So entery dates Are from today till the 14th ! 


It runs from Spetember 1st to Oct 31st ! 


Remeber this is a FUN BUILD OFF Nothin totally wild Just some real nice cruser's !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

can i do it? if so hear is my car


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 30 2007, 11:08 AM~8677310
> *can i do it? if so hear is my car
> *



fist entry :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Aw hell I can do this I will post mine when I get home a 59 Impy


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

if we enter do we loose are car ?
caus i am tempted to enter. sounds like a good one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 30 2007, 11:52 AM~8677654
> *if we enter do we loose are car ?
> caus i am tempted to enter. sounds like a good one.
> *


NO ! This is a JUST FOR FUN BUILD ! These main build off are to keep us modelers building ! Some times we hit a builders block or lose intrest in building , or fear to try something new out of are on level ! 

With the LIL BUILD OFF LINE UP ! We are hope n to keep ALL MODELERS BUILDING ! 

There are only 2 months to do this 1 ! Again You wont lose anything in this ! LOL ! Maybe your pride , but not your ride LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

IM IN :biggrin:

ill post pics when i get them :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I'M IN AS SOON AS I GET MY 67 FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

2months.............i should be able to get something done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 30 2007, 01:57 PM~8678850
> *I'M IN AS SOON AS I GET MY 67 FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO
> *



Just hold tight ! He's been a little busy work in but he is a fast shipper and you can take my word ! We have done a few deals with out any Problems ! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im in i will get pics of my car up once i get home from work :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8679622
> *im in i will get pics of my car up once i get home from work :biggrin:
> *


What you tap in with ??? !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2007, 01:16 PM~8679439
> *Just  hold  tight !  He's  been  a  little  busy  work in  but  he  is  a  fast  shipper  and  you    can  take  my  word  !  We  have  done  a  few deals  with out  any Problems  !  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WEVE DONE BUISNESS B4 HE'S AN EXCELLENT SELLER/SHIPPER


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah booooyyy


----------



## COTTON CANDY DREAM (Aug 28, 2007)

i wanna enter this comp


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2007, 01:42 PM~8679682
> *What  you    tap  in  with  ??? !
> *


huh :scrutinize:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i gotta see what i got, does it matter what kind of car it is?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this is wat im puttin in 59 old school elco :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 30 2007, 06:15 PM~8681678
> *this is wat im puttin in 59 old school elco :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 30 2007, 04:57 PM~8681128
> *yeah booooyyy
> 
> 
> ...


dang to bad i already started my 61


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 30 2007, 06:14 PM~8681673
> *i gotta see what i got, does it matter what kind of car it is?
> *


as long as its between the years 58 to 70


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 30 2007, 08:14 PM~8681673
> *i gotta see what i got, does it matter what kind of car it is?
> *


 Yeah!! whats the rules?? year models? and is it sposed to be a low low or just a cruser?? I got a 56 nomad I was thinking about doing. and was wanting to do it as just a slammer. not really with pumps and stuff.

Miloh.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

can i enter with a 65 chevelle


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so this buildoff is pretty much like a car you would cruise down the boulevard uffin:

im going to do a 59 cadillac wagon.... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i wanna change my car i wanna do a 58 eldorado ,is that cool


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i might convert it to a normal 4 door caddy :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 30 2007, 08:48 PM~8681898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



White 40 you should set this one out and finish your ALL OUT VAN , And your Caprice against AWBCARZY ! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2007, 06:52 PM~8681942
> *White  40  you  should  set  this  one  out  and  finish  your  ALL  OUT  VAN ,  And  your  Caprice  against    AWBCARZY !  :biggrin:
> *



one more project wont hurt :biggrin:

LOL, i would have them all finished.... but i have 12 hours of school everyday, so i dont get much time to build 

actually im almost done with the caprice.... and the vans hinges killed me :uh: LOL


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im in


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is my entry


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I'm gonna pass on this one. Holdin' out for the Bomb build-off! :biggrin: 

I may change my mind though, I got an old Buick Wildcat and some Supremes that would be perfect for this one!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 09:02 AM~8685704
> *I think I'm gonna pass on this one. Holdin' out for the Bomb build-off! :biggrin:
> 
> I may change my mind though, I got an old Buick Wildcat and some Supremes that would be perfect for this one!
> *



finish that caprice, its clean :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-I THINK IM GONNA SIT THIS ONE OUT FELLAS, JUST GOIN TO FINISH MY 70' MONTE THEN DOIN A COUPLE RIDES FOR SOME VATOS AT WORK. PROLLY WONT ENTER ANOTHER BUILD OFF TILL NEXT YEAR. I THINK I MIGHT GET INTO MAKIN A LIL DIORAMA THO. SO DOES ANYBODY KNO HOW WE CHOOSE THE BUILD OFFS FOR NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 09:02 AM~8685704
> *I think I'm gonna pass on this one. Holdin' out for the Bomb build-off! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 30 2007, 08:57 AM~8678850
> *I'M IN AS SOON AS I GET MY 67 FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO
> *


received paypal last night..... shipped out this morning..... should be at your door by wednesday.....


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll give this one a try.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 06:51 PM~8693977
> *received paypal last night..... shipped out this morning..... should be at your door by wednesday.....
> *


coo got to the mail office kinda late but will be sure to amil out tuesday


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

COUNT ME IN ON THIS ONE..I'LL GET PICS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not me Guys I am takin a brake ! I got a ride for LOWANDBYOND that needs some work ! But I am mos def doing the LA BOMBA build off ! OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll get in on this one, this is my first time
participating. I mostly build out of the box 
models since im just starting, but i'll like to 
get in on this build off...

1962 drop top with supremes,
whats more traditional than that.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am in as well!! will get pics up later!! doing 62 catilina!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

question can the kit already be in progress with a call out build off  .


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can someone please explain this buildoff a little better? Is it supposed to be traditional as in how the early days lowriders looked or as in what cars are commonly made into lowriders or what???


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 2 2007, 10:08 PM~8699557
> *Can someone please explain this buildoff a little better? Is it supposed to be traditional as in how the early days lowriders looked or as in what cars are commonly made into lowriders or what???
> *


TRADITOINAL AS IN NOTHING OVER THE TOP SOMETHING CLEAN THAT U WOULD DRIVE DOWN THE STREET OR TO THE SHOW


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

That sounds like the daily driver build off to me. Thought this was supposed to be more old school.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i thought it was traditional as in og style impala's with wires and switches 

kinda like southside carclub's rides or the guys from bowtie connection :dunno:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I asked once before about a 56 Nomad slammer with no pumps or batteries. Just a southeastern slammer like we do it in Tennessee. Might drag frame but if it does thats just the way it is. we go real slow over speed bumps :biggrin: Got no reply......is this ok?? does it fit the concept of the build off?

Miloh


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Traditional lowrider

"Traditional lowriders are cars from the early 1960's onwards such as the Chevy Impala, Chevrolet Monte Carlo, Buick Regal, Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme, Lincoln Continentals, and Pontiac Grand Prix. Some pass for restored stock vehicles, though others are radically modified to the extent of becoming pure show cars."

Definision came from one of them dictionary websites.... :biggrin: , im sure 
we all got our own definision of a traditional low-low.

As far as myself goes, im going for a restored stock, with other little stuff.

Im sure it won't matter on vehicle, as long as is riding low and slow......


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

im in, post a pic later..!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

How about going with LRM's rules?

TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2007, 10:06 AM~8701982
> *How about going with LRM's rules?
> 
> TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.
> *


might as well call it stock lowrider


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in 56 nomad SLAMMED with some cool wheels. Colors yet to be decided.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2007, 10:06 AM~8701982
> *How about going with LRM's rules?
> 
> TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.
> *


 :thumbsup: Sounds about right to me.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2007, 12:06 PM~8701982
> *How about going with LRM's rules?
> 
> TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.
> *


that about sums it up right there.....


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Alright im in


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Are we allowed to cut open the trunk??


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2007, 10:06 AM~8701982
> *How about going with LRM's rules?
> 
> TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.
> *


GOOD IDEA BIGPOPPA


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 3 2007, 11:31 AM~8702511
> *Are we allowed to cut open the trunk??
> *


Dont see why not. Stock trunks opened


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2007, 07:06 AM~8701982
> *How about going with LRM's rules?
> 
> TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.
> *


sounds like a good set of rules there......


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

well if flake is a no then im out case i painted mine allredy...


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 3 2007, 11:13 AM~8702401
> *Alright im in
> 
> 
> ...


Changed my mind im out


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2007, 06:40 PM~8705734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 CAN HARDLY WAIT TO SEE WHAT U GONNA DO WITH THAT ONE BRO


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 4 2007, 08:25 AM~8709639
> *:0  :0  CAN HARDLY WAIT TO SEE WHAT U GONNA DO WITH THAT ONE BRO
> *



:cheesy: its a great kit, this buildoff is gonna be of the hook


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Sep 4 2007, 04:22 AM~8710087
> *:cheesy:  its a great kit, this buildoff is gonna be of the hook
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Was going to do a 59 or 60 impy, but alot are already entered so i will throw into the ring a 62 catalina!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 4 2007, 02:11 PM~8713562
> *Was going to do a 59 or 60 impy, but alot are already entered so i will throw into the ring a 62 catalina!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SOMETHING DIFFENT FROM THE IMPALA


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

ALGUIEN PUEDE TRADUCIRME QUE ES TODO LO QUE SE TRATA ESTO Y SI PUEDO PARTICIPAR ?

POR LO VISTO ES ARMAR UN MODELO TRADICIONAL ,PERO NO COMPRENDO TODO NI LAS REGLAS

GRACIAS


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!! MY ENTRY WILL BE ANOTHER 60' IMPALA RAG!!! I'LL GET PICS UP TONIGHT/TOMARROW.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Sep 4 2007, 07:05 PM~8714814
> *ALGUIEN PUEDE TRADUCIRME QUE ES TODO LO QUE SE TRATA ESTO Y SI PUEDO PARTICIPAR ?
> 
> POR LO VISTO ES ARMAR UN MODELO TRADICIONAL ,PERO NO COMPRENDO TODO NI LAS REGLAS
> ...


No tendo ? :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2007, 11:06 AM~8701982
> *How about going with LRM's rules?
> 
> TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.[/COLOR]?
> *




veiculo Americano de tamano completo 1955 a 1988 sin modificaciones. pintura regular (no candy , no perlas, y no brillante),no interior modificado ( El diseno del interior deber ser como el carro original y/o el color de fabrica pero no limitado ala costura o lo grueso del material.) Modificaciones menores permitidas encluyen; el compartimento del motor y el esqueleto de abajo del carro (Como plateando accesorios) ,Disenos como murales (dibujos), pin striping, accesorios incluyendo brekas de disco, lo ultimo no lo pude tradusir en espanol.


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

orale gracias!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

So are we going with Lowrider's rules then? Just want to make sure before I get started on the paint.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'M IN, '57 CHEVY HARD TOP, WAIT CONVERTABLE. PIC TO FOLLOW. NOT TONITE.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres were im at now 
































tell me wat yall think bout the rims


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8715900
> *veiculo Americano de tamano completo 1955 a 1988 sin modificaciones. pintura regular (no candy , no perlas, y no brillante),no interior modificado ( El diseno del interior deber ser como el carro original y/o el color de fabrica pero no limitado ala costura o lo grueso del material.) Modificaciones menores permitidas encluyen; el compartimento del motor y el esqueleto de abajo del carro (Como plateando accesorios) ,Disenos  como murales (dibujos), pin striping, accesorios incluyendo brekas de disco, lo ultimo no lo pude tradusir en espanol.
> *



Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.

eso mas o menos significa que en un carro real puedes lijar lineas de soldadura del chasis,debajo del carro , etc para dejarlas lo mas liso posible


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 5 2007, 05:21 PM~8724031
> *Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.
> 
> eso mas o menos significa que en un carro real puedes lijar lineas de soldadura del chasis,debajo del carro , etc para dejarlas lo mas liso posible
> *




ENTONCES QUIERE DECIR QUE EN ESTA DISCUCION SERA UNA COMPETENCIA DE AUTOS LO MAS STOCK QUE SE PUEDA SIN PONER PINTURAS MODERNAS ,MAS BIEN QUE QUEDE COMO LO VENDIERON EN SU AÑO?


Y PUEDO PARTICIPAR??


GRACIAS


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Sep 5 2007, 06:06 PM~8724393
> *ENTONCES QUIERE DECIR QUE EN ESTA DISCUCION SERA UNA COMPETENCIA DE AUTOS LO MAS STOCK QUE SE PUEDA SIN PONER PINTURAS MODERNAS ,MAS BIEN QUE QUEDE COMO LO VENDIERON EN SU AÑO?
> 
> 
> ...



OK So entery dates Are from today till the 14th ! 


It runs from Spetember 1st to Oct 31st ! 

Si eso es mas o menos. las modificaciones permitidas son muy leve. 

tienes hasta el 14 para poner una foto del carro y tu nombre con la fecha para entrar a la competencia que corre del 1ero de Sept al ultimo de oct.

cualquier otra pregunta mandame un PM. SUERTE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 5 2007, 05:06 PM~8723905
> *heres were im at now
> 
> 
> ...


damn that going to be tight :biggrin: what color you going for


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 5 2007, 08:10 PM~8724414
> *damn that going to be tight :biggrin: what color you going for
> *


black bod ,red guts , or maybe red-n-white guts duno yet


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

tell me wat yall think bout the rims 


THOSE ARE BADASS :yes: :thumbsup: look just like some tru-rays or tru-classics :thumbsup:

so now you have to give us a how 2 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lol yea,thanks homie ,ok how to the 58 eldog kit comes wit the spolks ,u shuld know the rest ,if not the pegusus 540 2 piece rims i cut the extra lip on the spolk side and cut the lip on the eldog rim lip put them together and vwala old school deep dish spolks,o b4 i 4get i had to cut the back side of the eldog rim too ,other wise they wud have been too wide and wudnt look rite (secret the eldog rims has a shaft in the back that goes in the hub for final wheel install,i put a drill on that shaft and amazelingy it was true "didnt wobble"win i turned on the drill and u culd say i machined the cuts) it took me bout an hour to do all four


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 5 2007, 05:13 PM~8725677
> *tell me wat yall think bout the rims
> THOSE ARE BADASS :yes: :thumbsup: look just like some tru-rays or tru-classics :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


x-2


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

If it's not too late, This sound fun, Count me in, I will try and post some pics with my entry card by this Sat, if thats okay! Im gonna build a 58 chevy.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

I am in just need to get a kit....
will post pics later..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

IM IN


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i got a little progress on the 62 cat!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GOT MY 67 FROM ROLLINOLDSKOOL :biggrin: 

HERES MY ENTRY


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

can i still get in


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Sep 6 2007, 08:03 PM~8734475
> *can i still get in
> *


I think the 14th is the last day to get in


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SO AFTER MUCH THOUGHT I DECIDED TMO MAKE MY 67 IMPALA A NON SS WITH THE VERY RARE STRATO BENCH OPTION  HERES WHAT I HAVE SO FAR AND WHAT THE SRATO BENCH REALLY LOOKS LIKE ALL CRITIZISM IS WELCOME AND PLZ NO BULL
THANKS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOT SOME EXTRA TIME ON MY HAND'S SO U CAN COUNT ME IN. :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BUILD BUT WHEN I GET HOME TONIGHT ILL LOOK & TAKE A PIC OF WHAT I'M GOING 2 ENTER.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2007, 11:06 AM~8738055
> *GOT SOME EXTRA TIME ON MY HAND'S  SO U CAN COUNT ME IN.  :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BUILD BUT WHEN I GET HOME TONIGHT ILL LOOK & TAKE A PIC OF WHAT I'M GOING 2 ENTER.
> *


THE LIL JONS VOICE YEEEEEAAAAAH,LET THE GAMES BEGIN ,IM VERY HAPPY TO BE INA BUILD OFF WIT BIGGS ,I HAVE NEVER BEEN SO HAPPY TO KNOW THAT MY ASS WILL BE HANDED TO ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 7 2007, 09:30 AM~8738273
> *THE LIL JONS VOICE YEEEEEAAAAAH,LET THE GAMES BEGIN ,IM VERY HAPPY TO BE INA BUILD OFF WIT BIGGS ,I HAVE NEVER BEEN SO HAPPY TO KNOW THAT MY ASS WILL BE HANDED TO ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IN SOME OTHER WORD'S OF LIL JON....OOOOOKKKAAAY & GOOD LUCK GUY'S .


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i gotta get a differant model for mine.... the caddy died


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

quick update on the catalina:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks cool shannon!


is it to late to get in on this build off?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope!! you have till the 14th bro!! by the way this is one of the hundreds that i bought from you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ok i repainted my 58 so im still in..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 7 2007, 12:17 PM~8738668
> *i gotta get a differant model for mine.... the caddy died
> *


what happend to it homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: progress is lookin good guys 

here is mine -- not much done yet 
still trying to get all the damn flash off this kit and fix the dimples 

it will be red with red spokes /white top/interior and inserts on the trim










here is a pic of the dimples i filled with superglue and sanded'em down but not good enough 










and i put an ad on modelers wanted thread but if anyone has a 60 windsheild 4sale or trade i need one 
the one that came with the kit was cracked -- prolly during moving (im finding alot of broken sht)


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

OOPS DOUBLE POST :angry:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 7 2007, 01:01 AM~8736582
> *SO AFTER MUCH THOUGHT I DECIDED TMO MAKE MY 67 IMPALA A NON SS WITH THE VERY RARE STRATO BENCH OPTION    HERES WHAT I HAVE SO FAR AND WHAT THE SRATO BENCH REALLY LOOKS LIKE ALL CRITIZISM IS WELCOME AND PLZ NO BULL
> THANKS
> 
> ...


ANYONE ???


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

update on the caddy this is my scratch built dubble wammy and trunk


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i was wandering ,can we put speakers in our builds,and tvs or r they too far advanced for the look of the build off


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies 
can I get in with this one ???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 8 2007, 03:27 AM~8744703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can get in untill the 14th


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks and count me in.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im in on this one, i have a 57 hardtop kit i have collecting dust, i'll send pics as soon as i get my digital camera shipped in to me. i already have a few traditionals, it wouldn't hurt to add another. ill put a post of my work as soon as the cam comes in since many of you guys haven't seen them. COUNT ME IN


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm gonna pass on this one.... i got too much stuff to finish.... count me in the bomb buildoff tho....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

now i started painting the undercarriage with a house of color pearl, is that ok or do they have to be basic stock colors? now that i look at the color, im thinkin of doing chrome on alot of the undercarriage...decisions decisions. screw it, i'll just take pics of it and see what u all think.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

alright fellas my skills aint like some people on here but im always down to try somethin else, im in with this one.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

its good to see some new faces :thumbsup: its not about winning just being apart of the hobby :thumbsup:

well got some color on the 60 today 

















and i just got word that cruzinlow is gonna hook me up with a windsheild :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 8 2007, 05:10 PM~8746860
> *its good to see some new faces :thumbsup: its not about winning just being apart of the hobby :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


yea itis good and dont wanna be a ass but dump the ash tray homie 
and yo 60 is lookin real good


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Got some updates on mine....
here is what i started with...










After paint.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

oh oh hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

update interior tub and door pannels


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

great work dade,lookin good


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 03:12 AM~8749579
> *great work dade,lookin good
> *


thankz homie


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 9 2007, 03:27 AM~8749628
> *thankz homie
> *


no prob


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn you guys are getting down on this 1 :thumbsup:

and dade thats just 1day --- i live with 3 other smokers :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey dade county
lookin good homie !!!
I'm doin a 62 conv too and I was going to do red so I'm glad you posted so soon that way we dont both do the same color. the interior looks good homie is that a magenta color ??? and are you opening up the doors ??? keep goin its gonna be sweet when your done !!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 7 2007, 11:17 PM~8742947
> *ANYONE ???
> *




i think it's a nice idea. i bet people won't comment because your seat looks like shit. you didn't exactly mention if that was how you intended to have it painted? 
the seat would be a nice addition....but you said no BULL in your post and well......people most likely wondered about the paint. 
i will give you the benefit of the doubt....you got it from a parts box and don't plan on leaving the paint like that right?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8748148
> *oh oh  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 9 2007, 04:03 AM~8749704
> *:thumbsup: damn you guys are getting down on this 1 :thumbsup:
> 
> and dade thats just 1day --- i live with 3 other smokers  :roflmao:
> *


i no the feeling me and my ole lady smoke ,and we kill a pack ,i culd imagine homie yo ash tray looked full thats all dont want n-e ahses or sutch to interfear with with that sweet piece of work :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 9 2007, 06:18 AM~8749919
> *hey dade county
> lookin good homie !!!
> I'm doin a 62 conv too and I was going to do red so I'm glad you posted so soon that way we dont both do the same color. the interior looks good homie is that a magenta color ??? and are you opening up the doors ??? keep goin its gonna be sweet when your done !!!!
> *


thanks homie ,im doing a 58 cady and the doors and trunk are opend ,and the red color is the testors flat red mixed with gloss red, this is my first time doing flocking ,and im pretty pleased with the results


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im going to have to sit this one out.... gotta have time for this!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wow thats sweet,were did you get that motor is that a v12


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

wagonguy that is sic :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hey Dade set your camera to MACRO MODE!!!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

can i enter a vw bug?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Sep 9 2007, 08:34 PM~8753264
> *can i enter a vw bug?
> *


i think u have to have a full size car ,not shure but if u want to enter a stock build off will b starting next year ,and the bug wuld b a great build to enter trust me


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2007, 07:47 PM~8752915
> *hey Dade set your camera to MACRO MODE!!!!!
> *


thanks ill check .........................................................................................................................................
.........................................????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................#@$%^&^%$#@.................
.......................................................................................................
............ok my camra is apiece ovsht i dont think it has that feature im gonna try to get a new 1,lol seriously i checked for that and it only has manual foto and auto foto,it has settings for briteness and weather but not that 1 but thanks s for the info ,a i just checked the book and it has a marco mode but it only has two settings a flower mode and a moutian mode witch 1 shuld i use ,ill keep looking in the book


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo dade use the one with the flower and then put a magnifying glass in the front of your lens and the pictures r a hell of alot better :biggrin: and good work on your ride :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 10 2007, 09:40 AM~8756835
> *yo dade use the one with the flower and then put a magnifying glass in the front of your lens and the pictures r a hell of alot better :biggrin: and good work on your ride :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the info ,and thanks for the compliment


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a quick update on my 62 cat!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8758974
> *a quick update on my 62 cat!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS COMING OUT NICE I WILL POST PICS OF THE PROGRESS ON MY 67 WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

clean color what is that?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it is dupont chroma base, GM light sage pearl!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good bro....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 10 2007, 08:02 PM~8760677
> *thanks homie!!  :thumbsup:
> *


danm homie that is supa sweet color ,your build is gona whoop ass


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

black daddy up date,yea i named it
ok this is the pump setup










































heres the hood after clear








and the trunk after clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

going to be sweet watching this unfold!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a mock-up!!! i might have to enter more then one!! :biggrin: maybe a 58??


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> black daddy up date,yea i named it
> ok this is the pump setup
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 11 2007, 06:16 AM~8764641
> *here is a mock-up!!! i might have to enter more then one!!  :biggrin: maybe a 58??
> 
> 
> ...


hey modeltech you got a pic of your interior it looks like biscuit tuck


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

no interior yet!! you got a pic of that???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that is one clean ass cat :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ok i had a feww days off so i finished my 58 up.. let me know what ya thank good or bad...


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

'58 looks clean, really nice work......


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

x2 its gonna be a good contender vs all the other build off competitors


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

shrekinacutty Posted Today, 07:15 PM 
x2 its gonna be a good contender vs all the other build off competitors 
aztek_warrior Posted Today, 06:42 PM 
'58 looks clean, really nice work...... 


thanks guys


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

A little progress...


















































































More to come soon!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

will hopefully shot the clear on friday but i will post some recent pictures tonight


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn everyone is getting good progress i guess i should start painting the 58 elco,dont wanna be 2 far behind,just cant come up with wat color i should paint it :dunno:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

:wave: Hey All:
I was in with the 56 level III nomad but I think I'll back down to something a little more tame and save thet one for a big bash. Don't know witch it will be yet but I'll go through my closet and post it up tomorrow.

Miloh.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean 58 chris 
looks like westempire is really going for detail :yes:

ive been picking away at mine slowly got the foil done 2nite and i'll get some clear on it in the morning


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 13 2007, 12:12 AM~8779834
> *:thumbsup: clean 58 chris
> looks like westempire is really going for detail :yes:
> 
> ...



lookin real good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

clean 58 chris ............. thanks an yur 61 is lookin good to..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

quick update on my 62 cat!!!! foilling is done!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 very clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

is it to late to enter this build off


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 13 2007, 12:59 PM~8783754
> *is it to late to enter this build off
> *


YOU HAVE UNTIL TOMARROW TO POST UP YOUR ENTRY.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

cool


----------



## shotcalla (Feb 11, 2005)

i wanna sign up a 1959 impala is that fair?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotcalla_@Sep 13 2007, 03:36 PM~8784075
> *i wanna sign up a 1959 impala is that fair?
> *





> *TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.
> *




sounds cool just make sure you get a pic of the model
with name and date of entry like the ones in the begining
of the topic, last day to sign up is tomorrow 9-14.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well as much as i was inspired on this build, i have to say no on this build. gallstones kickin my ass. supposed to go to surgery to yank out my gall bladder and take care of my hernia, but i don't know since my insurance covers less than last year's plan. i gotta cough up $440. i was thinking of having someone pull it out like they did mel gibson on braveheart.  :tears: :barf: hno: :nosad:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well heres my entry, a 1958 impala....


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok went out and grabbed a kit.. i am in for this one..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

A little more progress... Battery Rack/Trunk Area


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

and more...  









































































I think I might go with the double whammy set up


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice trunk work!!

I havent had a chance to post any pics but i got some stuff done on my 60....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

nice touch on the scratchbuilt rack :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn good luck with all that tequila :yessad: get well soon 


and love the detail in the trunk westempire -- looks 10 times better than just ploppin the pumps and batts back there :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guys... I'll have more pics soon


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HERE ARE MY ENTRIES


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well this what i got so far wat cha think :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the boltons and fat whites :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 15 2007, 03:18 PM~8797679
> *:thumbsup: love the boltons and fat whites :yes:
> *


thanx bro it was a bitch trying 2 figure out which rim 2 put on it,then i found the center caps in one of my parts boxes and damn i was happy old school flava


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 15 2007, 12:37 PM~8797779
> *thanx bro it was a bitch trying 2 figure out which rim 2 put on it,then i found the center caps in one of my parts boxes and damn i was happy old school flava
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: red and white 2-tone guts? looks reall good homie....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i kept looking at the trunk that the 60 comes with and 6pumps and 10batts just seems like OVERKILL ---(and they will come in handy for a minitruck build or something :biggrin: )










since i dont have styrene i cut up a race trailer that came with a chevy van 









a thin coat of bondo spot putty 









now i gotta sand it down smooth and get a more realistic 2pump 4 batt setup


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe i got that issue of street customs...... love that 59 wagon.... wierd that the rack is on the middle of the roof....


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

why will my paint not stick to the edges????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

did you primmer it??


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

yes it was primered... and after 1 coat of paint i noticed the black was not sticking to the edges... tried a second coat and it did the same.. 

Testers primer and testers black gloss paint..
never had this happen before...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Sep 17 2007, 06:21 AM~8807280
> *why will my paint not stick to the edges????
> 
> 
> ...


you may be spraying your coats too thick. that is why edges are running. try a light coat .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 17 2007, 08:15 AM~8807466
> *you may be spraying your coats too thick. that is why edges are running. try a light coat .
> *



VERY TRUE!! if you primmed it chances are you sprayed to heavy of a coat!! try a real light coat a few times and like your 3 and 4th coats heavier to get the paint to flow!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks 
i will try that tonight.. see if it helps..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Warm up your can and shake it up real good too.

Or better yet, junk that Testors crap and use Duplicolor


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 17 2007, 11:37 AM~8808920
> *Warm up your can and shake it up real good too.
> 
> Or better yet, junk that Testors crap and use Duplicolor
> *


X2


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

work good on this car.. the other traditional i am building.. for this comp...


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Sep 17 2007, 07:21 AM~8807280
> *why will my paint not stick to the edges????
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem but with automotive paint, not sure
why, but i decided to take the paint off and start fresh. It helped
somewhat but i still had the same problems on some areas. I decided
to let the paint dry and then sprayed on top of that and it turned out ok
after a couple of lighter coats.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Got a little done yesterday on the 59


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet.....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin good! :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres more progress on my 59 elco


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: got the mexican blanket thing going on...... i love it!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats cool homie the old school mexican blanket nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got some paint on mine still needs sanded and cleared


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 20 2007, 10:33 PM~8837064
> *well heres more progress on my 59 elco
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Cruz ! I am really likin this !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx holmez :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres my latest progress on my 61. Sorry for the bad pics, havent had a chance to recharge the batteries......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

liking the chrome homie :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

lookin sweeeet!!!
did you have it chromed or is it bmf or allclad ???


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES WERE MY 67 IS AT I'LL TAKE MORE PICS WHEN I GET BACK FROM WORK


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 24 2007, 03:28 PM~8860034
> *lookin sweeeet!!!
> did you have it chromed or is it bmf or allclad ???
> *


actually all 3 

the gas tank is bmf
exhaust is alclad
the rest is chrome


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 24 2007, 01:58 PM~8860273
> *actually all 3
> 
> the gas tank is bmf
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

WHAT IS ALLCLAD?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 24 2007, 06:05 PM~8861077
> *WHAT IS ALLCLAD?
> *


its a paint that looks like chrome. you have to spray a black basecoat then alclad over it to give your piece that chrome color


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 28 2007, 02:41 PM~8890256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 28 2007, 01:41 PM~8890256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD MANG


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 24 2007, 01:57 PM~8860266
> *HERES WERE MY 67 IS AT I'LL TAKE MORE PICS WHEN I GET BACK FROM WORK
> 
> 
> ...


SO NO ONE HAS NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT MY BUILD???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 28 2007, 01:44 PM~8890278
> *SO NO ONE HAS NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT MY BUILD???
> *


It looks good, but it doesn't look like you've really done anything on it yet....I'll be watching for the final picks......


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 28 2007, 01:53 PM~8890328
> *It looks good, but it doesn't look like you've really done anything on it yet....I'll be watching for the final picks......
> *


THANKS IVE BEEN WORKING TO MUCH BUT HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND I CAN PAINT IT AND FINISH IT UP


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 28 2007, 01:44 PM~8890278
> *SO NO ONE HAS NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT MY BUILD???
> *



lol, yea get to building. lol. I like the 67's.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 11:28 PM~8893268
> *lol,  yea get to building.  lol.  I like the 67's.
> *


  will do


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 28 2007, 11:37 PM~8893312
> *  will do
> *


COLOR? 

I got 3 I'm working on. I like that kit.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

They're all coming along really nice......

I haven't done much to mine yeat,
got most of the chassis done.
hope to get a chance and post progress later on
tonight..


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 24 2007, 01:57 PM~8860266
> *HERES WERE MY 67 IS AT I'LL TAKE MORE PICS WHEN I GET BACK FROM WORK
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice so far 
Im realy liking the stance on this one


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:21 PM~8895257
> *Looking nice so far
> Im realy liking the stance on this one
> *


THANKS AND I NOTICED MOSTLY EVERYONE LIFTS THE FRONT OR PUTS THEM ALL LOCKED UP SO I WEN TON AND PUT IT ON THE OLD SCHOOL SCRAPER STANCE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 29 2007, 03:29 PM~8896039
> *THANKS AND I NOTICED MOSTLY EVERYONE LIFTS THE FRONT OR PUTS THEM ALL LOCKED UP SO I WEN TON AND PUT IT ON THE OLD SCHOOL SCRAPER STANCE
> *



keep it up bro!!  Layed out would be sweet also. :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8896049
> *keep it up bro!!        Layed out would be sweet also.  :cheesy:
> *


THAT WAS THE FIRST WAY I WAS GONNA DO IT BUT DECIDED NOT TO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

putting that kit to some good use homie....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok little update on the car, also i got most of the interior done
but need to take pics of it. Im also using different tires than 
the ones i got on it now.....Thanks for the advise on the tires
rollinoldschool.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Sep 29 2007, 09:23 PM~8897809
> *Ok little update on the car, also i got most of the interior done
> but need to take pics of it. Im also using different tires than
> the ones i got on it now.....Thanks for the advise on the tires
> ...


looks good so far


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

X-2


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

x3 W3WT!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Sep 29 2007, 06:23 PM~8897809
> *Ok little update on the car, also i got most of the interior done
> but need to take pics of it. Im also using different tires than
> the ones i got on it now.....Thanks for the advise on the tires
> ...


i like how u painted the frame a separate color.... makes the chassis look so much better..... :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 01:45 AM~8898877
> *i like how u painted the frame a separate color.... makes the chassis look so much better.....  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, It was a pain in the ass, I used 
spray paint to paint both the frame and the 
chassis so i had to tape off a bunch of little 
sections on the chassis, but it turned out 
pretty good..........  

Thanks for the comments everyone..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looks real nice


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok here is an interior shot and its foiled and cleared


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin Nice ElRafa!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 12:23 AM~8929349
> *Lookin  Nice  ElRafa!
> *



like that color on there. Going to look sweet!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 12:31 AM~8929390
> *like that color on there.  Going to look sweet!
> *


Thanks homies


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well here is where i am at i have all the paint done. still need to BMF the trim and clear. i made the wheels using a couple of old sets an i think they look killer. ( to bad you cant see them i pic) i have the engine about done and am still finishing up on the suspension, and havent even started on any of they interior or trunk.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good regalistic


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

looks good regalistic
I like any kind of orange paint job what brand did you use ????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cars are lookin good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good fella's :thumbsup: 

dont count me out yet 
i bought a house and dont have any internet so no update pics 
but i should have some this week :yes:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 6 2007, 06:50 PM~8944438
> *looks good regalistic
> I like any kind of orange paint job what brand did you use ????
> *


model master international orange


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 7 2007, 01:20 PM~8947292
> *model master  international orange
> *


thanks homie !!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a little BMF


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 8 2007, 11:09 AM~8952603
> *a little BMF
> 
> 
> ...



nice work.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice 2 tone homie nice foil job as well that 58 ain't no joke when it comes to the trim LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 9 2007, 10:23 AM~8959430
> *Nice 2 tone homie nice foil job as well that 58 ain't no joke when it comes to the trim LOL
> *


x2


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

did a little work last night


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Who is almost done with thier build??


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 10 2007, 11:41 AM~8968373
> *Who is almost done with thier build??
> *


mine is about halfway
im gonna foil and hopefully clear by the weekend. interior is flocked and needs assembly and that should be it


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

need to start foiling mine this weekend... 
then clear and it should be done...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

mines about 3/4's the way done!!
:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i'm about half way there


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

A little more progress! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

And more!























































I'll have paint on the car this week... Almost done


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks clean Westempire :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 NICE 65 !!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 11 2007, 08:23 AM~8976305
> *Looks clean Westempire  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 Very clean.  :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks...


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 11 2007, 08:23 AM~8976305
> *Looks clean Westempire  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

VERY NICE work man.... keep them coming....




> _Originally posted by westempire+Oct 11 2007, 05:15 AM~8976249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey West ! You got a clean building style bro ! Thanks for sharing your Progress ! And Welcome to LIL models forum ! Cant wait to see what else you got builted or working ! Keep us updated Bro !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 02:44 PM~8978406
> *Hey  West !    You  got  a    clean  building  style  bro !  Thanks  for  sharing  your  Progress  !  And  Welcome  to  LIL  models forum !  Cant  wait  to  see  what    else  you  got  builted  or  working ! Keep  us  updated  Bro !
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Only a few weeks left in this Build off Dont forget whats nexts This years finial build off will be the !


Nov. ,Dec --BOMB ! 1930 to 1957 any style , 

Lets see the big old tanks looking sweet and low! Do what ever you want to do ! Go all wild or just a weekend roller ! (( Just for fun ))


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 02:25 PM~8978778
> *Only  a  few  weeks  left    in this  Build  off  Dont  forget  whats  nexts  This  years  finial  build  off  will  be  the  !
> Nov. ,Dec --BOMB ! 1930 to 1957 any style ,
> 
> ...


was gonna work on my cutlass this weekend but the weather calls for rain so........ time to put in work on my 67


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

quick update on the 61 impala
interior is about done.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good doc :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres my eldog completed to the best of my abillity and time 
























































tomorrow ill post pics outside of th full car to post in the vote


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo dade thats sweet bro, me i still got alot of building 2 do on my 59 elco


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

real nice dade !!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wwwwwwwooooooooooooowwwwwwwww
very nice.good wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

cruzin lo,bodine, and lo thanks homies ,the wheels are kinda scratch built ,i used the two piece rim dish and tire and the spolks came from the eldog kit it selfput the three together and vwala, a set of rims :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY DADE YOU STILL GOT A FEW WEEKS TO BUILD ! This build runs til the 1st oof November


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 10:41 PM~8989656
> *HEY  DADE    YOU  STILL  GOT  A  FEW WEEKS  TO  BUILD  !    This  build  runs  til  the  1st  oof  November
> *


i do ,i didnt know the dead line date,thanks homie ,all i realy have to do is put the hood trim in the front i was going to do that tomorrow b4 i take the final pics , what do you think bout the build ,any comments ,sugestions?inquiring minds want to know :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would say black wash the font grill ! And on the rear end something looks like its messing !










Do you need to add taillight? and you should also black wash the lowwer exhaust screens !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

what is black wash and how do i do it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2007, 10:25 PM~8989898
> *what is black wash and how do i do it
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Black washing is when you paint the part black ! ANd then wipe it off leaving the balck in all the lowwer areas ! 











I dont thin mine ! Alot of other builders will then it down a little ! 


You can also color wash other items to give it more detail !











Basicly washing your parts shadows the detail the part has instead of it being a solid peice of plating or color ! Only take a second and adds alot !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanks mini im going to try that


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is my 59 for the Traditional Build off I call it  "Lemon Dropped"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yellow on yellow like that is just unstopable ! LOVE IT !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 11:25 PM~9028112
> *Yellow  on  yellow  like  that  is  just    unstopable !    LOVE  IT !
> *


JUST LIKE MY 60!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn im lovin the all yellow one..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 18 2007, 02:25 AM~9028115
> *JUST LIKE MY 60!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



That car was sweet ! You get that tan 64 rollin yet ? :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH MAN THAT CARS DONE!!! I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THAT CAR. I'LL GET SOME PICS OF IT. SHIT!!! I PUT IT IN THE CASE AND LEFT THERE..LOL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love that 59, but I personally think chrom wheels, all chrome.....the build looks sick though....great job.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2007, 01:25 AM~9028112
> *Yellow  on  yellow  like  that  is  just    unstopable !    LOVE  IT !
> *


x 1000000000


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 18 2007, 09:09 AM~9029863
> *x 1000000000
> *


YES IT IS!!!!!!!! MY 60 TO REFRESH YOUR MIND!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 18 2007, 11:16 AM~9029900
> *YES IT IS!!!!!!!! MY 60 TO REFRESH YOUR MIND!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

models IV life any more pics of the 60?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yea dat bitch iz klean! Good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 18 2007, 11:16 AM~9029900
> *YES IT IS!!!!!!!! MY 60 TO REFRESH YOUR MIND!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  always loved that car.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMMENTS. YES I DO. I'LL POST THEM UP IN MY BUILD AND PROJECTS THREAD LATER TODAY. I' GOTTA GO PAY BILLS AND SHIT!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 18 2007, 11:24 AM~9029947
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMMENTS. YES I DO. I'LL POST THEM UP IN MY BUILD AND PROJECTS THREAD LATER TODAY. I' GOTTA GO PAY BILLS AND SHIT!!
> *


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey homies, got this one done here are some shots.......
gonna try and take outside shots later.....hope you guys like it...
nothing fancy, tried to keep it as clean as possible...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 17 2007, 11:35 PM~9027907
> *Here is my 59 for the Traditional Build off I call it  "Lemon Dropped"
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys got about a week left ! We all hope to see more finished builds!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 23 2007, 07:05 PM~9069097
> *WOW :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's where i am at with my 62 cat!!! i should have it finished next week!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I WILL GRACEFULLY BOW OUT ON THIS ONE!!!! NEVER REALLY GOT STARTED!!! SORRY GUYS!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 24 2007, 12:34 PM~9073404
> *I WILL GRACEFULLY BOW OUT ON THIS ONE!!!! NEVER REALLY GOT STARTED!!! SORRY GUYS!
> *


 :0


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is my 64.. nothing fancy... just a quick build for fun...
wish i took more time to open it up and stuff.. always next time..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry homies those pics sucked here are a few more!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Everyone rides are lookn' real nice :thumbsup: 
Almost done with mine... I'll foil it tonight and finish everything else this friday.























































Before









After









Now to add cylinders, hardlines & wiring! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 24 2007, 12:29 PM~9073832
> *Everyone rides are lookn' real nice  :thumbsup:
> Almost done with mine... I'll foil it tonight and finish everything else this friday.
> 
> ...


That looks real good homie. And is that crippin' on the front seat. :biggrin: Cant wait to c it done.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats a gangsta a** ride Westempire lookin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks HOOOOOOt


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

times runnin out i need to bust ass and get mine done....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Where you get the rag from?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 24 2007, 05:54 PM~9076313
> *Where you get the rag from?
> *


LOOKS LIKE A DECAL TO ME


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

engine is done!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where did the rag and candlestick dumps come from.?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments homiez... :cheesy: 

For the rag on the seat, I scanned my real one and reduced it in good ole Photoshop.

Dumps came from the 63 Chevy kit


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Well it looks clean bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MODELTECH!


This is looking bad ass bro ! I never really like the kit my self ! I thought the rear wheel opening killed it ! But you made this ride stand up over that ! Looks like a bad cruzer ! Can't wait to see it finished !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 10:52 AM~9080896
> *MODELTECH!
> This  is  looking  bad  ass  bro !  I  never  really like  the  kit  my  self  !  I  thought  the  rear  wheel  opening  killed  it !  But  you  made  this  ride  stand  up  over that  !  Looks  like  a  bad  cruzer  !  Can't  wait  to  see  it  finished !
> *



thanks bro!! appreciate that!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 24 2007, 12:29 PM~9073832
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats nice!!!!





I'm glad I didn't enter this, alot of top notch work going on! Going to be hard enough just to vote. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

X-2!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn all the rides turning out :thumbsup:

my 60 is done but i still dont have the net -- i only peek in at work and cant upload pics :dunno:

hopefully i will get it hooked up soon --- i think the wifey is conspiring with the cable company to not show up :dunno: lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sick on those wheels and tires homie....  



> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Oct 23 2007, 03:46 PM~9068954
> *Hey homies, got this one done here are some shots.......
> gonna try and take outside shots later.....hope you guys like it...
> nothing fancy, tried to keep it as clean as possible...
> ...


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

^^are those o-ring tires?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pegasus tires homie.....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 26 2007, 06:36 PM~
> *pegasus tires homie.....
> *


Yup, just took them of some wire wheels i had and 
slapped them on the supremes....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys
I am bowing out of this one as I too have not had a chance to do much either.
I have alot of work to do on our house anyways. going to finally refinish our basement. the good part of that is I will have a workbench setup and a spraybooth.
so bowing to pressure from the family gonna get the place straightened up.
the basement is a total wreck the family aint feelin it and since its almost halloween i'll tell you the spirit or spirits that reside here aint feelin it either.
later 

boo !!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

My entry is all done


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn nice homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn doc that 61 is super smooth!!!! Love the color combo on there.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides came out clean,nice work homies


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok interior is done!!! just wrappin little odds and ends up!! well post complete pics tomorrow!! here's the interior!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

im lovin those seats


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice work guys...Looks Killer!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Finally done!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

And more
































































Glad to be done... Ready for the next project :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

they all turned out bad ass....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN WEST THAT 65 CAME OUT TIGHT!!!!!!!!! FUCK THOSE WHITWALLS THOUGH.. ALL THAT FUCKER NEEDS ARE SOME 5.20'S!!!! GREAT JOB THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 30 2007, 04:06 PM~9116463
> *DAMN WEST THAT 65 CAME OUT TIGHT!!!!!!!!! FUCK THOSE WHITWALLS THOUGH.. ALL THAT FUCKER NEEDS ARE SOME 5.20'S!!!! GREAT JOB THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


X2 all rides are looin good guys


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

alright i have been crazy busy and have not had much time to work on finishing up my 58'. if i finish tonight and post up pics tomorrow is that still exceptable for the contest?
o and that 65' is bad ass, nice build yo


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, mine is finished!! just a quick easy simple build!! thanks for lookin homies!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

damn modeltech!!!

That came out really nice. The color combos is sick. Hands down my favorite of this build off.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 That shit is CLEAN! MOdelTech :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's dope homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice modeltech.....came out clean homie...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 31 2007, 05:20 AM~9121116
> *alright i have been crazy busy and have not had much time to work on finishing up my 58'. if i finish tonight and post up pics tomorrow is that still exceptable for the contest?
> o and that 65' is bad ass, nice build yo
> *


I THINK 12 MIDNIGHTS THE DEADLINE!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres more pics of caddy daddy,ive been trying to take day pics but its been raining down here danm near every day ,for a while so i hope these will work
















as you could probally see i added the hood trim that completes the grill and black washed the grill








well i guess thats it no sunshine for me ,thanks for looking and thanks for letting me particapate in this build off you guys are turning out some rilly rilly sweet builds thanks for the insparation homies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 31 2007, 05:57 PM~9125779
> *heres more pics of caddy daddy,ive been trying to take day pics but its been raining down here danm near every day ,for a while so i hope these will work
> 
> 
> ...


dam that is bad azz.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 31 2007, 06:59 PM~9125795
> *dam that is bad azz.
> *


thanks homie i hope this build is a top vote it doesnt have to be first ,but some ware in the top 5,just wishfull thinking


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's one cleeeeeean Cadi! :thumbsup:


----------

